# Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

*Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*

Hallo zusammen,

Mein kleiner Bro, hat auf meinem PC am weekend Grid Autosport gespielt.

Er hat leider 5 Neue Fahrerprofile angelegt - keine Ahnung warum 

Nun will ich diese Profile löschen - geht nicht.

Habe schon einiges probiert:

- Clound Sync OFF
- Dann die gamesaves zu löschen
- Anschließend von Lokal auf Cloud zu kopieren

.. brachte alles leider keinen Erfolg bzw. nur eine beschädigte Datei. Wo dann steht 'Speilstannd beschädigt etc' Will das überhaupt kein Spielstand / Fahrerprofil existiert !

Ich möchte einfach alle Profile gelöscht haben.

DANKE


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*

push ..


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*

Kennt sich wirklich kein Mensch hier aus was das Thema angeht?


----------



## fxler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*

Meine Güte.
Die meißten Games legen unter "Dokumente" Savegames an, die einfach löschen.
Ansonsten google.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*



fxler schrieb:


> Meine Güte.
> Die meißten Games legen unter "Dokumente" Savegames an, die einfach löschen.
> Ansonsten google.



Ich ignoriere einfach mal deine Antwort ..


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist, das selbe Game 2x in der Bibliothek zu haben?

Würde sogar Grid nochmal kaufen, damit er nur die alten savegames aus der Cloud überschreibt!


----------



## Shona (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spielstand LÖSCHEN / überschreiben*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist, das selbe Game 2x in der Bibliothek zu haben?
> 
> Würde sogar Grid nochmal kaufen, damit er nur die alten savegames aus der Cloud überschreibt!


Die Savegames sind im Cloud Ordner von Steam, also unter "<Steam-folder>/userdata/<user-id>/255220/remote/"

Dort einfach löschen dann sollten sie weg sein 

PS: Google hätte auch geholfen wenn man richtig sucht und das bedeutet man muss zwingend english dafür können, den "grid autosport savegame location" hätte dir im ersten link genau das von mir gegeben


----------

